# What colour is beetroot?



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Following a disagreement with another forumite, (you know who you are!) I decided to settle this in the most civilised way I could think of. Unfortunately my e-bay bid for a pack of rabid hyenas was topped at the last moment, and so I have settled for a poll.

Your opinions will be much valued,especially when I am proven right. Should the poll go against me, it will of course, be declared scientifically invalid.

Thank you for your participation.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Easy. It's NOT PURPLE. I think it's beetroot coloured.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Psst! LB! I'm winning!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Easy. It's NOT PURPLE. I think it's beetroot coloured.


Beetroot coloured IS purple, you colour-blind forumite!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Psst! LB! I'm winning!!


Are you hell as like - we're 50/50!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Beetroot coloured IS purple, you colour-blind forumite!


Why does a forumite sound quite so much like a kind of ant?

It's beetroot-coloured which is a kind of red tending towards burgundy with overtones of deepness and a faint nose of sanguine renversement.

When Bert Baxter dropped his beetroot sandwiches on the sheets, did Adrian Mole call an ambulance because he thought the old duffer had spilled his purpleness upon the sheets? Or did he believe the red staining to be blood? And is blood purple?

No, blood is not purple, and beetroot is NOT PURPLE!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Are you hell as like - we're 50/50!


Look again my purple friend, 2-1 :dita:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

You can get orange beetroots, and other colours, just to throw a spanner in the works!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

<<<<<<<<<<<is too scared to offer an opinion in case it arouses foreverhomes wrath.....

but, have to say, erm....purple?????


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

The_ juice_ has a sanguinous hue, but the beetroot is purple!

Who have you paid to concur with your wild speculation regarding beetroot colouration? You can't just sign up all your relatives you know!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lilythepink said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<is too scared to offer an opinion in case it arouses foreverhomes wrath.....
> 
> But, have to say, erm....purple?????:d


NOT PURPLE and that's 3-1 against purple ...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<is too scared to offer an opinion in case it arouses foreverhomes wrath.....
> 
> but, have to say, erm....purple?????


Thank God someone has some colour sense around here!

If I wasn't completely impartial in this scientifically valid experiment, I might be tempted to doubt myself.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lololololol.

ok, what colour do you want me to say it is then?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You can get orange beetroots, and other colours, just to throw a spanner in the works!


Stop causing trouble - we have managed quite enough on our own!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lilythepink said:


> lololololol.
> 
> ok, what colour do you want me to say it is then?


Technically speaking, LilytheGreen, a beetroot is beetroot coloured. Which is NOT PURPLE.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lostbear said:


> The_ juice_ has a sanguinous hue, but the beetroot is purple!
> 
> Who have you paid to concur with your wild speculation regarding beetroot colouration? You can't just sign up all your relatives you know!


Only a sore loser resorts to cheap accusations of cheating! You're wrong, and you know you are you're WRONG, and you know you are ...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

None of this red - purple rubbish, they'er burgundy


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Stop causing trouble - we have managed quite enough on our own!


No we haven't! Waiter - more trouble!

And while we're at it, what are foreign climes? A pound of foreign climes!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> None of this red - purple rubbish, they'er burgundy


Yes HP they are indeed, which is a shade of ..... NOT PURPLE!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

It appears that this is a question which has troubled mankind since time immemorial . . .

What colour are beetroots? - Yahoo UK & Ireland Answers

The BBC Good Food site describes it thusly:

Beetroot's earthy charm has resulted in its ubiquitous influence on fashionable menus and recipes. Its delicious but distinctive flavour and nutritional status have escalated it to the root you can't beat!Belonging to the same family as chard and spinach, both the leaves and root can be eaten - the leaves have a bitter taste whereas the round root is sweet. *Typically a rich purple colour*, beetroot can also be white or golden. Due to its high sugar content, beetroot is delicious eaten raw but is more typically cooked or pickled.

And this guy, Stephen Nottingham, has written an entire book about it!

Beetroot (2004) © Copyright: Stephen Nottingham 2004
(Self-published for some reason - you'd think that Penguin and OUP would have been falling over themselves,but alas, no)

He describes the "the characteristic purple-red-violet colour of beetroot" with almost seductive relish.

This may be a much larger topic than we had realised FH . . .

I think we're going to need a bigger vote . . .


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Children children children!!!

Sit down and have a bit of science....

_Betacyanins are established food colorants. Betalains give rise to the distinctive deep red of beetroot. The composition of different betalain pigments can vary, giving rise to breeds of beetroot that are yellow or other colors, in addition to the familiar deep red. The betalains in beets include betanin, isobetanin, probetanin, and neobetanin (the red to violet ones are known collectively as betacyanin). Other pigments contained in beet are indicaxanthin and vulgaxanthins (yellow to orange pigments known as betaxanthins). _

So consider the issue settled and get back to work. :yesnod:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> lololololol.
> 
> ok, what colour do you want me to say it is then?


I should think that is obvious! Purple! Don't worry about upsetting FH - if she doesn't like to play rough she shouldn't torment the big kids.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Children children children!!!
> 
> Sit down and have a bit of science....
> 
> ...


Who asked your opinion?

Oh - wait.

It was me . . .


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lostbear said:


> This may be a much larger topic than we had realised FH . . .
> 
> I think we're going to need a bigger vote . . .


My 'like' on the above post was purely for the last line!!!

:thumbup:

..


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Only a sore loser resorts to cheap accusations of cheating! You're wrong, and you know you are you're WRONG, and you know you are ...


Perhaps you'd like to step outside and say that! (*rolls up sleeves meaningfully*).

And stop bullying Lily.


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

Dark magenta was the first colour I thought of which I feel is a hue of pink.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> No we haven't! Waiter - more trouble!
> 
> And while we're at it, what are foreign climes? A pound of foreign climes!


Typical! Home grown British climes not good enough!

Actually, I fancy some climes, now. And I'll have a bag of feminine wiles while you're on. . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Howl said:


> Dark magenta was the first colour I thought of which I feel is a hue of pink.


Have you been to SpecSavers lately?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

The same colour as an ant eater's tongue


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> My 'like' on the above post was purely for the last line!!!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ..


Thank you - I confess I was rather pleased with it. :laugh:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

When I p!ss off the IWC (which is rather a lot) her face goes very very red but we would describe her as 'going beetroot'. The same when someone is very embarrassed.

Does that help?  



.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> The same colour as an ant eater's tongue


Anteaters have purple tongues?

I thought it was because he was always slurping aniseed balls.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> When I p!ss off the IWC (which is rather a lot) her face goes very very red but we would describe her as 'going beetroot'. The same when someone is very embarrassed.
> 
> Does that help?
> 
> .


No.

-----------------------------------


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It is a deep maroon and stains everything it touches.

Can't stand beetroot anyway so it is never in this house


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Anteaters have purple tongues?
> 
> I thought it was because he was always slurping aniseed's balls.


I must say it is very kind of Aniseed to let him. :devil:

.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> When I p!ss off the IWC (which is rather a lot) her face goes very very red but we would describe her as 'going beetroot'. The same when someone is very embarrassed.
> 
> Does that help?
> 
> .


well where I come from you would describe somebody going beetroot in the face


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> When I p!ss off the IWC (which is rather a lot) her face goes very very red but we would describe her as 'going beetroot'. The same when someone is very embarrassed.
> 
> Does that help?
> 
> .


Yes.

Look I'm sorry LB but the ONE reference you have found in any kind of literature to the words beetroot and purple in the same sentence was to describe the colour as purply-red - I'm afraid you are colour-blind under those dear blinkers of yours! Now calm yourself dear, a beetroot is NOT PURPLE, it's a scientific fact.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> well where I come from you would describe somebody *going beetroot in the face*


Where else would they be 'going beetroot'??? 

:ciappa:

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Where else would they be 'going beetroot'???
> 
> :ciappa:
> 
> ...


was maybe thinking about aniseed here.lol


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> I must say it is very kind of Aniseed to let him. :devil:
> 
> .


Annie Seed ... balls ... sorry I'm struggling with this.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

beetroot is burgundy.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

porps said:


> beetroot is burgundy.


Which is a shade of ....... NOT PURPLE. Thank you.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

It's red, I think vinegar makes it purple!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

The outer skin of a beetroot is purple, nothing else about it is purple, it's burgundy which is a shade of red.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> was maybe thinking about aniseed here.lol


Hmmmm a purple head as opposed to a red face..... Good thought process.

_
*MB wonders what colour LB's face is now when she sees what we've done to her thread......*_

:lol:

.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey don't feel guilty, Annie Seed's licked balls, purple head, then there was something about holding a pole?

I'm afraid it's all perfectly clear, poor LostBear has gone colour-blind through sheer frustration.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

All right, WHO thinks this is a joke??? What joker thinks this is not a deadly serious issue?

Stay behind after class, we'll teach you just how serious a beetroot really is.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

All this over a beetroot?? 

Beetroot is purplish-red or dark burgundy. Although burgundy is red-ish, it is no more in the red category than pink which is also a shade of red. Not that beetroot is pink...but when you drop it on something the stain is pink and very stainy.


lostbear said:


> Anteaters have purple tongues?
> 
> I thought it was because he was always slurping aniseed balls.


They have purple tongues from eating blackberries, another hard-to-tell-what-colour-it-really-is fruit.

MB, I always thought when someone was emabarrassed they went beetroot in a kind of puce way 

As for different coloured beetroot, well, that's just wrong. :ciappa:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I've just asked the IWC.

She said red.

That means they are purple coz she's a bit fick!!!!! 


.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

ForeverHome said:


> All right, WHO thinks this is a joke??? What joker thinks this is not a deadly serious issue?
> 
> Stay behind after class, we'll teach you just how serious a beetroot really is.


Erm, that will be me.. none of the other options were correct!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

porps said:


> Erm, that will be me.. none of the other options were correct!


Ah that's ok then, no you're absolutely right. Unfortunately my colleague here put up the pole without consulting anyone who knows what they're talking about, hence burgundy and beetroot-coloured well she didn't think to include them as option. As you agree with me, I'll let you off.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

you can do such a lot with beetroot. you can eat it raw, boiled, pickled. chopped, sliced whole.

you can add it to chocolate and make a cake with it and you can use the colouring to make a dye for clothes.

you can eat it in stews, on salads, on its own

and the russians even make borscht with it.

very versatile is beetroot.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Well according to the BBC Good Food website

"Beetroot is a root vegetable with dark purple skin andpink/purple flesh" so there rrr:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

You can stain your hands/fingers red with it too, if you aren't careful, which is why it's red.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

ForeverHome said:


> Ah that's ok then, no you're absolutely right. Unfortunately my colleague here put up the pole without consulting anyone who knows what they're talking about, hence burgundy and beetroot-coloured well she didn't think to include them as option. As you agree with me, I'll let you off.


thanks very kind of you 

and just to throw a spanner in the works, heres a pic of some beetroot:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

when cooking beetroot, remove top leaves and boil totally covered in water until going soft.

Remove from boiling water and put in cold water immediately.

The skin will come off very easily in your hands....and won't stain.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

What does the BBC know about food?

Ok ok here's a simple question then - if beetroot is purple, how come its active pigment is used in RED foods to enhance their colour, RED ink, and RED dye for textiles?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

ForeverHome said:


> What does the BBC know about food?
> 
> Ok ok here's a simple question then - if beetroot is purple, how come its active pigment is used in RED foods to enhance their colour, RED ink, and RED dye for textiles?


Because blue and RED (since you like to shout it) are the primary colours used to make purple!!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes, it takes red and blue to make purple, so why would you use a purple dye to make red things red? rrr:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Valanita said:


> You can stain your hands/fingers red with it too, if you aren't careful, which is why it's red.


And other things if you eat too much of it


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

lilythepink said:


> when cooking beetroot, remove top leaves and boil totally covered in water until going soft.
> 
> Remove from boiling water and put in cold water immediately.
> 
> The skin will come off very easily in your hands....and won't stain.


I buy mine in a supermarket already prepared but without vinegar, I hate vinegar & it does stain hands.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> And other things if you eat too much of it


Depends where you put it I guess. I have had a red tongue from eating too much.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Depends where you put it I guess. I have had a red tongue from eating too much.


Beeturia: A common side effect that occurs when beetroot or beet juice is consumed, is beeturia, where one's urine/feces turn pink/red in color. It is not a health risk as such.
Read more at Buzzle: Beetroot Juice Side Effects

How pretty!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Depends where you put it I guess. I have had a red tongue from eating too much.


Have you been slurping Aniseed's balls too??? :sosp:


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Yes, it takes red and blue to make purple, so why would you use a purple dye to make red things red? rrr:


soldiers etc bulling best black boots up for ceremonial purposes use brown boot polish...and always kiwi cos cherry blossom goes waxy.lol


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We are almost back into the salad season, so I shall eat lots of healthy foods including beetroot.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

homeopathic foods....

anything dark red, anything dark green is a tonic for the body.

Look at the foods they ate 60 years ago, all replaced now with McDonalds and pizza.....loads of sugars and salt.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Valanita said:


> We are almost back into the salad season, so I shall eat lots of healthy foods including beetroot.


Its really easy to grow is beetroot, You can grow it in a deep enough tub and it grows quickly.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

MB, there is no like button on your post? Why?
I can't stand aniseed balls or otherwise..

That is strange, like button suddenly appeared.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Valanita said:


> MM, there is no like button on your post? Why?
> I can't stand aniseed balls or otherwise..
> 
> That is strange, like button suddenly appeared.


I don't often drink alcohol but when I do, it has to be ouzo or pernod...or ricard if we are in France. I love aniseed. Loved aniseed sweets when I was a kid.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

"Betalains are a group of nitrogen-containing pigments that are yellow, orange, pink, red and purple in colour.
(Stephen Nottingham's Food Blog: The Colour of Beetroot)

There, you are BOTH right.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Valanita said:


> I buy mine in a supermarket already prepared but without vinegar, I hate vinegar & it does stain hands.


it may stain if you hold it but when you are preparing it for pickling or have just cooked it and are taking the peel off, it doesn't stain too much then....later it stains.

I prefer it freshly boiled and then cooled in the fridge....no vinegar for me either.

I usually grow beetroot in a half wooden barrel...get loads from it. Husband likes it anyway it comes and I pickle any we won't be using immediately.


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Well once I put some snowdrop bulbs into baby beets and planted them in the garden and the snowdrops came up pink. So that means the beets must have been red as red and white makes pink. Tis true honest.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> I don't often drink alcohol but when I do, it has to be ouzo or pernod...or ricard if we are in France. I love aniseed. Loved aniseed sweets when I was a kid.


And have you noticed how Pernod is clear when you pour it out but turns yellow when you add lemonade. 

Does this mean it would turn purple if you added beetroot???? :lol:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

I say purple.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> I say purple.


Yeah but you're wrong too


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

And the reds are winning.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Valanita said:


> And the reds are winning.


That's because we'e right.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> That's because we'e right.


We sure are.:yesnod:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Beetroot is beetroot colour. :yesnod:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We could also throw this into the discussion....
Sugar beet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It's off white.

Though once the sugar is removed it goes a browny colour. Our horses loved it.
Pulp non-fiction: A horse owner's guide to sugar beet - Nutrition - Horsetalk.co.nz

Sugar from beet.
British Sugar UK Home

I could go on & on.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How about throwing carrots into the discussion?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Animallover26 said:


> How about throwing carrots into the discussion?


So long as we agree a carrot is orange, I don't have a problem with that. If you want to try and tell me it's blue, this could certainly become a discussion point.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> So long as we agree a carrot is orange, I don't have a problem with that. If you want to try and tell me it's blue, this could certainly become a discussion point.


Carrots can be purple, black, orange, yellow, white or red.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Animallover26 said:


> How about throwing carrots into the discussion?


Eat too many of those & you turn orange. Even carrots aren't all orange.
Why are carrots orange? | Colourchat


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

*Groan* 

I'm going to have my tea ... green eggs and ham.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> And other things if you eat too much of it


Guinea pigs wee turns red if they eat beetroot


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Carrots can be purple, black, orange, yellow, white or red.


Hey you *Points wooden stick*

Where is Pink? Because everybody knows carrots can be pink. Let's not bullshit. 

And here's a question to let you, er, discuss;

Are Zebras white with black stripes
Or black with white stripes.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

ForeverHome said:


> NOT PURPLE and that's 3-1 against purple ...


Are you sure we are looking at the same thing? Its purple!!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> Hey you *Points wooden stick*
> 
> Where is Pink? Because everybody knows carrots can be pink. Let's not bullshit.
> 
> ...


Easy, white with black stripes. Look at their legs and tummies.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Purple, sometimes tending to pink. Not red. Tomatoes are red. White beetroot are just turnips standing in the wrong line and yellow ones, though jolly in the bowl, do not taste the same.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I voted red.:yesnod: It's definitely not purple....:sosp:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*90 odd posts on the colour of beetroot...good old PF...there wouldn't be as many in a thread on World War 3...*


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

It's red!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Just want to say that beetroot is gross.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Can't be as bad as prunes mind.

Tried them once and never ever again. I would shoot anyone who ever forced me to have em again.

Make you crap like a good un though.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

poohdog said:


> *90 odd posts on the colour of beetroot...good old PF...there wouldn't be as many in a thread on World War 3...*


What colour would World War III be?

Absolutely. Nobody seems to have noticed that the Government are trying to pass a Bill giving them the power to close hospitals on a whim without consulting anyone, but the internet is buzzing with the news that some bird with roses tattooed on her arse is going to judge a lot of wannabes' singing ability.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> Ah that's ok then, no you're absolutely right. Unfortunately my colleague here put up the pole without consulting anyone


Will she be dancing using it later?! 



lilythepink said:


> you can do such a lot with beetroot. you can eat it raw, boiled, pickled. chopped, sliced whole.


Or bin it cos it's quite frankly foul. As Valanita says, sugar beet for horses, verging on the brown and therefore more purple than red. Just saying.



lilythepink said:


> I don't often drink alcohol but when I do, it has to be ouzo or pernod...or ricard if we are in France. I love aniseed. Loved aniseed sweets when I was a kid.


Pastis, it's the way forward!

May I just point out that fourmis is French for ant. Probably why ForeverHome thought of ants, or possibly because we have recently been obsessed with anteaters. I blame that Mulish bird (as usual )


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> What colour would World War III be?
> 
> Absolutely. Nobody seems to have noticed that the Government are trying to pass a Bill giving them the power to close hospitals on a whim without consulting anyone, but the internet is buzzing with the news that some bird with roses tattooed on her arse is going to judge a lot of wannabes' singing ability.


I wonder what proportion of airtime/page space the media have given to the former as opposed to the latter? It's self-perpetuating.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> How about throwing carrots into the discussion?


If Sue White was here she'd be throwing the potatoes about so you may as well chuck in the carrots.

It'll be Vegetable Soup at this rate!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> How about throwing carrots into the discussion?


Carrots what colour would you like 

Carrots  A Colourful History From Purple to Orange | Green Prophet


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

:blushing: ooops post twice so I've deleted it


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2014)

I voted Purple because it is Purple but I did say to my sister earlier she had gone as Red as a Beetroot. Have no idea why I say that. Beetroot is PURPLE.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I must say it is very kind of Aniseed to let him. :devil:
> 
> .


Ooooooh! Matron!

Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH said they are darker than a strawberry and paler than an aubergine


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Just tried to be clever and post up some pictures of multi coloured beetroot.

As I innocently typed in beetroot colour into my chosen method of internet exploring (*ahem...Safari), I was met with such hits as beetroot coloured stools and beetroot coloured faeces 

Then immediately followed by beetroot pasta....!

After spraying tea over my internet surfing device, I now feel slightly repulsed and afraid of what my chosen image search will evoke and will never be looking at beetroot pasta in the same light again!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Yes.
> 
> Look I'm sorry LB but the ONE reference you have found in any kind of literature to the words beetroot and purple in the same sentence was to describe the colour as purply-red - I'm afraid you are colour-blind under those dear blinkers of yours! Now calm yourself dear, a beetroot is NOT PURPLE, it's a scientific fact.


Or red. Quod erat demonstrandum (whatever that means - but it is Latin and therefore scientific. Latin and German are the two most scientific languages known to man-, or anteater-., kind).

And if you read the good-food reference properly you will see that it says PURPLE!!!!!

Literature doesn't count, as it is all fibs :001_tt2:

I try to be fair and scientific and look where it lands me . . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Where else would they be 'going beetroot'???
> 
> :ciappa:
> 
> ...


Medically speaking, there are a few places. Unless, of course, 'going beetroot' is anything like 'going bananas', in which case, I would grab my socks if I was you.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

I voted purple


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


> beetroot is burgundy.


Nonononononono - WINE is burgundy.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Valanita said:


> It's red, I think vinegar makes it purple!


I'll put vinegar in your little hummingbird nectar feeder if you aren't careful! I think you'll find it is the other way found - it's purple, and the vinegar makes it go red.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I voted purple, as there was no option for pink. 

Beetroot extract is used a lot for pink colouring - if I wanted to really pin down what colour it is, I would say Magenta, as that is what the diluted juice most resembles.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Ooooh, we're so close.

Come on PURPLES. We can do it as we rock bloomin socks.

Bugger you reds. :ciappa:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Beetroot is the colour sadly of my eyes on a sunday morning ...... deffo magenta devine ..... In other words Purple :ciappa:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> *The outer skin of a beetroot is purple,* nothing else about it is purple, it's burgundy which is a shade of red.


Exactly! It is PURPLE!

You have to go by the outer skin - what else would you determine its colour by. My outer skin is pinkish - if you cut me in half I would be red (with some white bony bits and some slimy purple entrails). As would most of us be on the inside - though it would be a good way to dispense with racist comments, if we ignored the outer skin, and just went by what was on the inside. Maybe that is the way forward for humanity.

And burgundy can also be white. You can get it at Tesco's.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Hmmmm a purple head as opposed to a red face..... Good thought process.
> 
> _
> **MB wonders what colour LB's face is now when she sees what we've done to her thread*......*_
> ...


Sort of chocolatey coloured - I've been eating Viennetta, and I'm not terribly tidy.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope you all realise you can get white beetroots and yellow ones. :blink:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> I hope you all realise you can get white beetroots and yellow ones. :blink:


Nope, no you can't. Don't know where you got that information from. 

It's just purple.

Purple I tell you, purpleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

If you mix red and purple together, you get beetroot colour. So it's a sort of rerpule


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Hey don't feel guilty, *Annie Seed's licked balls, purple head, then there was something about holding a pole?*
> 
> All of this is in your X-rated imagination, FH - just please remember that tis is a family forum
> 
> I'm afraid* it's all perfectly clear,* poor LostBear has gone colour-blind through sheer frustration.


As mud . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

delca1 said:


> All this over a beetroot??
> 
> Beetroot is purplish-red or dark burgundy. Although burgundy is red-ish, it is no more in the red category than pink which is also a shade of red. Not that beetroot is pink...but *when you drop it on something the stain is pink and very stainy.
> *
> ...


I couldn't agree more - it's just not . . . natural . . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I've just asked the IWC.
> 
> She said red.
> *
> ...


Thank you!

MB has spoken - there is no need for further debate. :dita:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Ah that's ok then, no you're absolutely right. Unfortunately my colleague here put up the pole without consulting anyone who knows what they're talking about, hence burgundy and beetroot-coloured well she didn't think to include them as option. As you agree with me, I'll let you off.


If you remember, your initial insistence was that they were red. However, as you appear to be having a senior moment, I will allow this to pass without comment.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> you can do such a lot with beetroot. you can eat it raw, boiled, pickled. chopped, sliced whole.
> 
> you can add it to chocolate and make a cake with it and you can use the colouring to make a dye for clothes.
> 
> ...


And purple. Versatile and purple.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> Well according to the BBC Good Food website
> 
> "Beetroot is a root vegetable with dark purple skin andpink/purple flesh" so there rrr:


Thank you Doodles - the voice of reason!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


> thanks very kind of you
> 
> and just to throw a spanner in the works, heres a pic of some beetroot:


Them's carrots, surely?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> What does the BBC know about food?
> 
> Ok ok here's a simple question then - *if beetroot is purple, how come its active pigment is used in RED foods to enhance their colour, RED ink, and RED dye for textiles?*


Because of SCIENCE.

Duh!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> Because blue and RED (since you like to shout it) are the primary colours used to make purple!!


I love you Moggybaby, and I want to have your kittens . . .

(figuratively speaking - I am aware that attempting to take your kittens would result in my swift and agonising death,)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Yes, it takes red and blue to make purple, so why would you use a purple dye to make red things red? rrr:


Squeeze the red bits out. They use the blue to put in old men's nose veins.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> soldiers etc bulling best black boots up for ceremonial purposes use brown boot polish...and *always kiwi cos cherry blossom goes waxy*.lol


I didn't know that - that's very interesting.

And I expect the colour thing works on the same principle as wash blue (remember that. ladies). If you put blue in the wash it makes the white even whiter.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> I don't often drink alcohol but when I do, it has to be ouzo or pernod...or ricard if we are in France. I love aniseed. Loved aniseed sweets when I was a kid.


SNAP! I've just had some pernod - with coke.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

lostbear said:


> I love you Moggybaby, and I want to have your kittens . . .
> 
> (figuratively speaking - I am aware that attempting to take your kittens would result in my swift and agonising death,)


Just had a vivid image of you being an Adam West, blowing kittens at people whilst running manically down the street.

Oh, why, oh why do I keep being drawn to your threads. Makes one feel like they're in a spinning room laughing manically. Bring the crazies out, you do. (Slaps you on bum with wooden spoon)

Just don't give me a straight jacket though as I'm not into that kinky ****. :devil:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Betalains are a group of nitrogen-containing pigments that are yellow, orange, pink, red and purple in colour.
> (Stephen Nottingham's Food Blog: The Colour of Beetroot)
> 
> There, you are BOTH right.


Now you sound like my mam.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Valanita said:


> And the reds are winning.


That doesn't mean they are right. Hitler won the vote for Chancellor of Germany in 1933 - in retrospect, I think we can agree that it was an unwise choice.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> So long as we agree a carrot is orange, I don't have a problem with that. If you want to try and tell me it's blue, this could certainly become a discussion point.


Carrots can be orange, yellow, purple, white or black. As far as I am aware, they don't come in blue.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

poohdog said:


> *90 odd posts on the colour of beetroot...good old PF...there wouldn't be as many in a thread on World War 3...*


That's because we'd only have 3 minutes to respond before being immolated in a thermonuclear holocaust . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> I voted purple


Thank you - obviously being owned by ginger cats sharpens your colour vision.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

whatever LB is on i would like some plz ....... If it's PURPLE then all the better


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lostbear said:


> that doesn't mean they are right. Hitler won the vote for chancellor of germany in 1933 - in retrospect, i think we can agree that it was an unwise choice.


GODWIN'S LAW!!!!!

We win.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Exactly! It is PURPLE!
> 
> You have to go by the outer skin - what else would you determine its colour by. My outer skin is pinkish - if you cut me in half I would be red (with some white bony bits and some slimy purple entrails). As would most of us be on the inside - though it would be a good way to dispense with racist comments, if we ignored the outer skin, and just went by what was on the inside. Maybe that is the way forward for humanity.
> 
> And burgundy can also be white. You can get it at Tesco's.


I can post a picture that demonstrates your inside (well, mine) very clearly. Lots of yellow bits.



lostbear said:


> I didn't know that - that's very interesting.
> 
> And I expect the colour thing works on the same principle as wash blue (remember that. ladies). If you put blue in the wash it makes the white even whiter.


We use blue shampoo to whiten the horse's tail and legs for shows. 



lostbear said:


> SNAP! I've just had some pernod - with coke.


OMG, you absolute weirdo! Water or maybe mint syrup to make a perroquet or grenadine for a tomate. Coke? WTAF?!



lostbear said:


> Carrots can be orange, yellow, purple, white or black. As far as I am aware, they don't come in blue.


Don't think any food is naturally blue in nature.

Cor, purple and red, neck and neck, the tension is _killing_ me!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

It's a tie at present.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Blackcats said:


> Just had a vivid image of you being an Adam West, blowing kittens at people whilst running manically down the street.
> 
> Oh, why, oh why do I keep being drawn to your threads. Makes one feel like they're in a spinning room laughing manically. Bring the crazies out, you do. (Slaps you on bum with wooden spoon)
> 
> Just don't give me a straight jacket though as I'm not into that kinky ****. :devil:


Just been offeeed a 'cuddle jacket ' by Buffie (diff thread) 10% of discount and I can have in Spring colours with pink buckles woo hoo


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

cinnamontoast said:


> Don't think any food is naturally blue in nature.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry auntie i voted -red - cant go wrong as red is a primary colour and purple is on the red blue spectrum :ciappa: i think , my memory used to serve me well  and no i havent time to read all 11 pages ...wow 

edit -16 pages , wwwwwwwwwat !!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> sorry auntie i voted -red - cant go wrong as red is a primary colour and purple is on the red blue spectrum


Yeah but no but yeah but.... what spectrum are we on? If it's printing then it's CMYK - cyan magenta yellow black - any combination of those four can make any colour in the World.... and beetroots is more Magenta than anything else.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Or red. Quod erat demonstrandum (whatever that means - but it is Latin and therefore scientific. Latin and German are the two most scientific languages known to man-, or anteater-., kind).
> 
> And if you read the good-food reference properly you will see that it says PURPLE!!!!!
> 
> ...


You've demonstrandumed sod all except your quod colourblindness and erat pig-headedness!

Put red paint and blue paint together and I dare you to come up with anything vaguely resembling a beetroot. You won't because red and blue make baby purple, and a beetroot is NOT PURPLE. Can I change my user name to NOT PURPLE?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Valanita said:


> It's a tie at present.


No worries. You can strangle people with a tie.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lostbear said:


> If you remember, your initial insistence was that they were red. However, as you appear to be having a senior moment, I will allow this to pass without comment.


They're a lot closer to red than they ever are to purple. I think it would be a whole lot easier if you just quit now while you're only one vote behind and conceded wrongness.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Wikipedia, infallible source of all wisdom D) says it's red.



> The usually *deep red* roots of beetroot are eaten either grilled, boiled, or roasted as a cooked vegetable...





> The *red colour* compound betanin is not broken down in the body...





> Within older bulbs of beetroot, the color is a *deep crimson*, and the flesh is much softer.





> Unless otherwise noted, the root colour of the following varieties are shades of *red and dark red*...


Case closed, surely? :blink:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Blackcats said:


> Just had a vivid image of you being an Adam West, blowing kittens at people whilst running manically down the street.


Lol, Paul.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> GODWIN'S LAW!!!!!
> 
> We win.


I need to know which side you're on before I can agree or not?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

By the way. Damn you all for making me waste a minute of my life and several precious shreds of dignity by looking up 'beetroot' on Wikipedia. 

FML.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh no! We're all damned!


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I thought every one knew that beetroot is a redish purple or yellow or white hmm now what other colour I have forgotten what I read now


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> SNAP! I've just had some pernod - with coke.


One doesn't drink pernod with coke....one drinks ir with lemonade.

If one wants to get totally blasted, one drinks what is called where I come from, a Red Witch( sorry, should I say purple or crimson or dark red or some colour with a hint of blue?lol)

anyway, said Red Witch is pernod, blackcurrant in a half pint glass topped up with strong cider..aka rocket fuel.lol


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

On the zebra thing - you can get stripey beetroot too, but they cook up a weird grey if you are not careful with them. Not sure about zebras in that respect.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Blackcats said:


> Just had a vivid image of you being an Adam West, blowing kittens at people whilst running manically down the street.
> 
> Oh, why, oh *why do I keep being drawn to your threads*. Makes one feel like they're in a spinning room laughing manically. Bring the crazies out, you do. (Slaps you on bum with wooden spoon)
> 
> Just don't give me a straight jacket though as I'm not into that kinky ****. :devil:


Freud would describe it as the 'thanatos' or 'death wish'


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> ]GODWIN'S LAW!!!!!
> 
> We win.[/B]


Whoops! Fell head first into that one! :w00t::001_tt2::w00t:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Valanita said:


> It's a tie at present.


Ties are the very WORST presents!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

porps said:


>


Are both of these highly poisonous?

Just wonderin'. And I have to confess to having some blue food in the fridge. Not quite sure what it is . . . it's been there a while . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> sorry auntie i voted -red - cant go wrong as red is a primary colour and purple is on the red blue spectrum :ciappa: i think , my memory used to serve me well  and no i havent time to read all 11 pages ...wow
> 
> edit *-16 pages *, wwwwwwwwwat !!


If you build it, they will come . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> They're a lot closer to red than they ever are to purple. I think it would be a whole lot easier if you just quit now while you're only one vote behind and conceded wrongness.


Never!

In the words of the great philosopher and A-Teamite, BA Baracus.

"Fool! I pity you."


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Wikipedia, infallible source of all wisdom D) says it's red.
> 
> Case closed, surely? :blink:


Wikipedia (*gasp*). For the very first time they have got something WRONG!

I can scarcely believe it. Wikipedia - _incorrect_! - this could be the end of civilisation as we know it . . .


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> On the zebra thing - you can get stripey beetroot too, but they cook up a weird grey if you are not careful with them. Not sure about zebras in that respect.


I thought zebra was always eaten raw?lol


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> One doesn't drink pernod with coke....one drinks ir with lemonade.
> 
> If one wants to get totally blasted, one drinks what is called where I come from, a Red Witch( sorry, should I say purple or crimson or dark red or some colour with a hint of blue?lol)
> 
> anyway, said *Red Witch is pernod, blackcurrant in a half pint glass topped up with strong cider.*.aka rocket fuel.lol


Now that sounds nice and healthy - pernod = aniseed; blackcurrant = blackcurrants. cider = apples. Three of your five-a-day in a single delicious glass! And if you put a cherry into it you convert it into an even healthier cocktail.

BTW - aren't blackcurrants purple?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> If you build it, they will come . . .


Isnt that referring to Dubai?lol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Are both of these highly poisonous?
> 
> Just wonderin'. And I have to confess to having some blue food in the fridge. Not quite sure what it is . . . it's been there a while . . .


yes but 3 months ago that was yellow cheese


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Can I just add that I haven't yet voted and I am definitely open to bribes


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Can I just add that I haven't yet voted and I am definitely open to bribes


wot wud u like guv?lol


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I haven't voted either, just waiting to see which is the winning side..lol. but don't tell LB.lololol


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

purples are winning


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Can I just add that I haven't yet voted and I am definitely open to bribes


Jar of purple beetroot do you?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Jar of purple beetroot do you?


I already have beetroot, and haven't decided what colour it is


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

patterdalelass said:


> purples are winning


So it _may_ appear . . .

Innocent - I envy you.

EDIT - just checked again and PDL is right - the purples _are _winnng (Hoorah, hoorah!) (*Sings to tune of "The Campbells are coming"!)


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

lilythepink said:


> anyway, said Red Witch is pernod, blackcurrant in a half pint glass topped up with strong cider..aka rocket fuel.lol


Or the alternative Red Devil - vodka, blackcurrant & cider. Must be a scottish thing. 

The first time I ever got properly drunk was on Red Devils. 



lostbear said:


> BTW - aren't blackcurrants purple?


They are but turn red when diluted in cider.

Plums are also purple except when they're not yet ripe and then they are just bleugh!!!!

However, having already discussed Aniseeds balls, we'd better not bring plums into the discussion or the mods will close it!! 

.


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

Beetroots can be red, purple or yellow. So cannot really answer your question.
Maybe if someone on here is brave enough to dye their hair with the beetroot juice, we could judge on the outcome . Because you can use it as a dye.
I would say redish-purple if that is any help. So nobody is wrong really


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

HappyWag said:


> Beetroots can be red, purple or yellow. So cannot really answer your question.
> Maybe if someone on here is brave enough to dye their hair with the beetroot juice, we could judge on the outcome . Because you can use it as a dye.
> I would say redish-purple if that is any help. *So nobody is wrong really *


Or everyone is. (I'm not really a glass half-full sort of person.)

(In fact, I think that if there is any ambiguity about whether the glass is haf-full, or half-empty, it means you need a smaller glass. Or a bigger drink)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> I haven't voted either, just waiting to see which is the winning side..lol. but don't tell LB.lololol


Ready to cast your quisling vote yet, you unreliable turncoat?:001_tongue:


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Iv gone for red but it is more burgundy in my opinion 

According to Wikipedia it's a deep crimson (dark RED)
Beetroot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

The Suspense! It's a draw at the moment. 

Quick just need one more person to vote purple then close the thread.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Beetroots don't have necks. You're thinking of giraffes. They are definitely NOT PURPLE.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Disappointed at the bribe offered so far! Hmmmmmm, may have to vote soon and I'm not giving away my leanings


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Someone is winning now!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> The Suspense! It's a draw at the moment.
> 
> Quick just need one more person to vote purple then close the thread.


twas I...now quickly, get a mod to close.
:laugh:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

183 posts on the colour of beetroot,I love it,keep it up. :lol:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Come on you* reds*, we are losing. by a measly 2 points, need another 3 *NOW.*


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

beetroots are obviously purple.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> twas I...now quickly, get a mod to close.
> :laugh:


Oops, just noticed what I put, I meant one more purple then close the *poll*, not the thread, it's too much fun. :w00t:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cinnamontoast said:


> Don't think any food is naturally blue in nature.


These are blue and you can eat these  

Are blueberries a superfood? - NHS Choices


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Beetroots don't have necks. *You're thinking of giraffes. They are definitely NOT PURPLE.*


But Flamingoes used to have a pink one.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Blackberries are not black, they are purple, beetroot is red. Roses can be red too & other colours. Violets are blue.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> These are blue and you can eat these
> 
> Are blueberries a superfood? - NHS Choices


Never!

I saw what happened to that girl on that documentary about chocolate factories. She turned blue and got a really nasty attack of bloat - wouldn't risk it personally.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Blackberries are not black, they are purple, *beetroot is red*. Roses can be red too & other colours. Violets are blue.


The skin is purple, the flesh is pinky red. What colour is an egg then in your world - brown shell, white white, yellow yolk


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Never!
> 
> I saw what happened to that girl on that documentary about chocolate factories. She turned blue and got a really nasty attack of bloat - wouldn't risk it personally.


She was a very greedy child though & deserved all she got.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Valanita said:


> Blackberries are not black, they are purple, beetroot is red. Roses can be red too & other colours. Violets are blue.


So:

Roses are sometimes red
Violets are a sort of bluey-purpley-pinky colour bur you can get white ones as well
Beetroots are purple but the sunbelt (SUBJECT - damn you, predictive text!) of massive international debate
Blackberries may be purple but they don't really look it.

No wonder poetry is losing its edge these days. The greetings card industry must be down the Swannee in a canoe without a paddle.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

DoodlesRule said:


> The skin is purple, the flesh is pinky red. What colour is an egg then in your world - brown shell, white white, yellow yolk


I always describe egg coloration based on the shell shade. I assume that what is inside an egg is none of my damn business, unless I am eating in, when I prefer it not to be green.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Valanita said:


> She was a* very greedy* child though & *deserved all she got*.


Sadly, that just about sums me up.

I therefore take no risks.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has just come home from shopping with a jar for Baxters Baby Beetroots and they are definitely *RED*


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Disappointed at the bribe offered so far! Hmmmmmm, may have to vote soon and I'm not giving away my leanings


Box of liquorice all sorts? They're beetroot flavoured, and something of an acquired taste.

TBH I'm only offering them as I want rid of them - I need the cupboard space.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Oops, just noticed what I put, I meant one more purple then close the *poll*, not the thread, it's too much fun. :w00t:


How does one close a poll? I wish I'd put a finish date on it now - I never imagined that it would stir up such a huge degree of international interest! It' would be nice to close it when we got to 100 votes.

Especially if purple is winning - otherwise we might have to keep going until we get the right answer.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Box of liquorice all sorts? They're beetroot flavoured, and something of an acquired taste.
> 
> TBH I'm only offering them as I want rid of them - I need the cupboard space.


Liquorice allsorts, Yuck rrr:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I am pleased to say that the Orange Cat is truly orange. So there is still some sense in the world.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I have never liked beetroot anyway but was really put off it after reading the first Adrian Mole book.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Box of liquorice all sorts? They're beetroot flavoured, and something of an acquired taste.
> 
> TBH I'm only offering them as I want rid of them - I need the cupboard space.


I've got three in my cupboard already! And my cupboards are already full as well, including a jar or two of yet to be decided on colour beetroot!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lostbear said:


> But Flamingoes used to have a pink one.


I have a pink unicorn, doesn't mean he's real.



DoodlesRule said:


> The skin is purple, the flesh is pinky red. What colour is an egg then in your world - brown shell, white white, yellow yolk


The white isn't white until its proteins are denatured by cooking.



lostbear said:


> Box of liquorice all sorts? They're beetroot flavoured, and something of an acquired taste.
> 
> TBH I'm only offering them as I want rid of them - I need the cupboard space.


Yes please! Swap for a 250g tub of Felini that makes Bobby pookey?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> I am pleased to say that *the Orange Cat is truly orange. So there is still some sense in the world.*


It is these simple things that allow us to hang onto our sanity, if only by our fingernails.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

An unpeeled betroot has more of a purple hue. A peeled beetroot is a deep red colour. 

Blackberries look black but when you squish them they are more purple. 

My black cats look brown in the sunshine.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I'm off to clean the car. It is red (not purple).


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Well, I'm off to clean the car. It is red (not purple).


Really? Is it _really?_


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Really? Is it _really?_


Well I could start a poll about it, but that would be a bit ridiculous...


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I think ... it's all in the wording of the question. What colour is beetroot - that refers to the flesh, which is definitely red. However if the question had been what colour is *A* beetroot, then that refers to the whole item and in that case it's a lot darker and could easily be mistaken for purple.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

ForeverHome said:


> I think ... it's all in the wording of the question. What colour is beetroot - that refers to the flesh, which is definitely red. However if the question had been what colour is *A* beetroot, then that refers to the whole item and in that case it's a lot darker and could easily be mistaken for purple.


I put it to you that you are clutching at straws here, probably red ones


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hmmmm I really fancy some beetroot now.........


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ForeverHome said:


> I think ... it's all in the wording of the question. What colour is beetroot - that refers to the flesh, which is definitely red. However if the question had been what colour is *A* beetroot, then that refers to the whole item and in that case it's a lot darker and could easily be mistaken for purple.


Your comment is too serious and therefore invalid.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

porps said:


>


I believe blueberries are actually purple!!



lilythepink said:


> Isnt that referring to Dubai?lol


Kevin Costner film!!

You cannot drink pernod with lemonade!!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> The skin is purple, the flesh is pinky red. *What colour is an egg then in your world *- brown shell, white white, yellow yolk


Outer shell any shade from white to brown & others in between, the albumin is white or off white, the yolk varies from very pale yellow to orange.
Beetroots are red.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Valanita said:


> Outer shell any shade from white to brown & others in between, the *albumin* is white or off white, the yolk varies from very pale yellow to orange.
> Beetroots are red.


*albumen - albumin is something else.

I'm really sorry, I hate myself for pointing it out, it's like a disease I have. *hides in cave*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Shoshannah said:


> *albumen - albumin is something else.
> 
> I'm really sorry, I hate myself for pointing it out, it's like a disease I have. *hides in cave*


OK,so I can't spell, but it was close enough that you knew exactly what I meant.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Outer shell any shade from white to brown & others in between, the albumin is white or off white, the yolk varies from very pale yellow to orange.
> Beetroots are red.


Well in that case bananas are cream cus only the peel is yellow!! :w00t:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

oggers86 said:


> An unpeeled betroot has more of a purple hue. A peeled beetroot is a deep red colour.
> 
> Blackberries look black but when you squish them they are more purple.
> 
> *My black cats look brown in the sunshine.*


You haven't left them out in the rain have you? It could be a hint of rust creeping in.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

lostbear said:


> You haven't left them out in the rain have you? It could be a hint of rust creeping in.


Ooh, oxidation. Nasty.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> Well in that case bananas are cream cus only the peel is yellow!! :w00t:


Yes, only the skin is yellow the edible part is creamy white.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Well* I could start a poll about it, but that would be a bit ridiculous.*..


I'm sorry - not sure what you are getting at here.

(Nearly said 'driving at', but resisted the temptation)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> I think ... it's all in the wording of the question. What colour is beetroot - that refers to the flesh, which is definitely red. However if the question had been what colour is *A* beetroot, then that refers to the whole item and in that case it's a lot darker and could easily be mistaken for purple.


Look - you are losing. Just accept it with good grace.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> *albumen - albumin is something else.
> 
> I'm really sorry, I hate myself for pointing it out, it's like a disease I have. *hides in cave*


I had to look that up. See what trouble you cause?!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry. I really am going to clean the car now.

Hey, what did the red beetroot say to the purple beetroot?












"Breathe! Breathe!"


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Look - you are losing. Just accept it with good grace.


Sweetie, I *do* 

I'm not the one who's been asking for the poll to be closed as soon as I get the desired result.

Aww, did that backfire on you just a wittle bwit?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Sorry. I really am going to clean the car now.
> 
> *Hey, what did the red beetroot say to the purple beetroot?*
> 
> ...


Stoppit! You made me laugh!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Sorry. I really am going to clean the car now.
> 
> Hey, what did the red beetroot say to the purple beetroot?
> 
> "Breathe! Breathe!"


So what colour does a beetroot go when it gets angry?


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd agree with the burgundy voters (or would-be voters if the poll wasn't so very flawed and wrong). 

As it stands with the limited (and wrong) choices available, though, I'll have to go for red. To stop any arguments, and for extra credit, I shall now show you my workings:

Purple is my favourite colour. I would not want to wear beetroot. Ergo, beetroot must be red.

And THAT is how logic works.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Sweetie, I *do*
> 
> I'm not the one who's been asking for the poll to be closed as soon as I get the desired result.
> 
> Aww, did that backfire on you just a wittle bwit?


Not remotely. I am happy to keep the poll going add infinitum, but I was bowing to the comments of other forumites (we do live in a democracy after all - a country where anyone is free to call a beetroot red, and yet not be incarcerated in an asylum - but I digress).

I just thought 100 votes would be a nice round number. The comment about continuing until we got the right answer was what we in the scientific research business call "humour".

Yes - you are right - it has no place in a serious poll like this one - but look - the sun is shining, the birds are singing and the beets are roo - (er, perhaps not. I'm sure an Aussie forumite said something about 'rooting' one time). The beets are _purpling_. And Spring, glorious Spring is in the air!

Even the blood of a shrivelled old research forumite begins to stir on a day like this . . . .


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> So what colour does a beetroot go when it gets angry?


Green, like the incredible hulk.

Don't make beetroot angry, you wouldn't like them when they're angry...


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mulish said:


> I'd agree with the burgundy voters (or would-be voters if the poll wasn't so very flawed and wrong).
> 
> As it stands with the limited (and wrong) choices available, though, I'll have to go for red. To stop any arguments, and for extra credit, I shall now show you my workings:
> 
> ...


Impressed as I am with your impeccable logic, I feel it necessary to point out one fundamental flaw in your otherwise convincing argument.

You do not _wear_ beetroot. You _eat_ beetroot. (Assuming that there is nothing else available, and you are very, very hungry)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mulish said:


> Green, like the incredible hulk.
> 
> Don't make beetroot angry, you wouldn't like them when they're angry...


Don't much like 'em now . . .

. . . when they are PURPLE!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

<,,,wonders if anteaters would eat beetroot and would it dye their fur red?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Spring is sprung,
The grass is ris;
I wonders where
The birdies is?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

My mum had one of these when I was a kid. 

Just saying....










.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I have one just like it in my cupboard.lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*And here it is folks.... The definitive answer.

There will be no more arguments please. The people in the know have spoken!!!










Beetroot is PURPLE!!!!!!* :w00t:

.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> My mum had one of these when I was a kid.
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> ...


so, if you had a dish exactly the same as that beetroot dish only it was red, you would maybe think it was a tomato dish?

and if it was striped, a humbug dish?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> <,,,wonders if anteaters would eat beetroot and would it dye their fur red?


One way to find out.

Mr Snuffles! Miss Fluffy! Want some beetroot?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

That's brown. If you want beetroot to be brown you'll have to null and void this poll and start again.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> My mum had one of these when I was a kid.
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> ...


That is just . . . . . . wrong.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> I have one just like it in my cupboard.lol


It is not something that civilised people boast about, Lily.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

lostbear said:


> It is not something that civilised people boast about, Lily.


lmao....so who said I was cicilised? and I like my zebra raw..............


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Impressed as I am with your impeccable logic, I feel it necessary to point out one fundamental flaw in your otherwise convincing argument.
> 
> You do not _wear_ beetroot. You _eat_ beetroot. (Assuming that there is nothing else available, and you are very, very hungry)


You might not but that is because you are too old to follow the latest food wearing fashions as sported by the likes of Lady of Gagadom. My veggie status prevents me from donning a bacon bikini. Well, that and the injunction.



lilythepink said:


> <,,,wonders if anteaters would eat beetroot and would it dye their fur red?


Yes they would and yes it does. It also makes an amusing photograph when it gets stuck part way up their trunk-mouth thingy. Bit like when a python swallows something in a cartoon.



MoggyBaby said:


> My mum had one of these when I was a kid.
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> ...


My mum had a blue poodle nightdress case, doesn't prove owt. We all know only staffies come in brightest blue (and are charged at a premium for their rarity!)


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Zebra is very chewy, I'd recommend slow cooked personally!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggybaby said:


> *and here it is folks.... The definitive answer.
> 
> There will be no more arguments please. The people in the know have spoken!!!
> 
> ...


Reeeeeeesult!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg its neck and neck again , are we allowed to vote twice ?

i used to go beetroot red at the drop of a hat all through my teenage years :blush: little unknown fact ...when you blush you actually blush all over its only on exposed skin thats visable :crying::huh:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

moggiemum said:


> *omg its neck and neck again* , are we allowed to vote twice ?
> 
> i used to go* beetroot red *at the drop of a hat all through my teenage years :blush: little unknown fact ...when you blush you actually blush all over its only on exposed skin thats visable :crying::huh:


Someone sneaked another purple vote in. Strange the line, that shows the vote for purple, is blue, yet the red one is red.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> omg its neck and neck again , are we allowed to vote twice ?
> 
> i used to go beetroot red at the drop of a hat all through my teenage years :blush: little unknown fact ...when you blush you actually blush all over its only on exposed skin thats visable :crying::huh:


cuttle fish and octopii blush all over


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope the OP or someone *isn't rigging* these votes???????????


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Attention Red Camp!

We'll have no sore losers or allegations of ballot rigging here, please. Win or lose, we know we're right. We shall hold our heads high and accept defeat it so it be with dignity and good grace. We shall not be sore losers, nor if we win shall we be smug about it. We will shake the virtual hand of our opponent and in fine sporting spirit we shall congratulate or accept congratulations with tongue where it belongs, not in cheek, not stuck out, and certainly not up arse.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I've just come across this and voted PURPLE!

because it is


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> cuttle fish and octopii blush all over


haha that is coz they iz naked


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Valanita said:


> Someone sneaked another purple vote in. Strange the line, that shows the vote for purple, is blue, yet the red one is red.


this forum is sooooooooo sophisticated  colour coded polls rule 

nooooooooooo i didnt cheat :nonod: im red camp .........sorry auntie :blush:

can we d0 red cabbage next cos it always is pink when i cook it lol,


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

purple is one vote a head , are my cats allowed to vote?


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

It's purple and tastes nasty.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

nooooooooooooo its delicious and so very good for you , try it roasted , yum yum


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i voted red but just boost the morale of the purple camp ...here ya go 

really great song ........if you get past the first 30 secs 

[youtube_browser]SkkIwO_X4i4[/youtube_browser] :001_tongue:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Warning

When I am an old woman I shall wear *purple *
With a* red* hat which doesn't go and doesn't suit me. 
And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves 
And satin sandals, and say we've no money for butter.

I shall sit down on the pavement when I'm tired 
And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells 
And run my stick along the public railings 
And make up for the sobriety of my youth.

I shall go out in the slippers in the rain 
And pick the flowers in other people's gardens 
And learn to spit.

You can wear terrible shirts and grow more fat 
And eat three pounds of sausages at a go 
Or only bread and pickle for a week 
And hoard pens and pencils and beermats and things in boxes.

But now we must have clothes that keep us dry 
And pay our rent and not swear in the street 
And set a good example for the children. 
We must have friends to dinner and read the papers.

But maybe I ought to practise a little now? 
So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised 
When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple.

-Jenny Joseph, 1961


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Even the blood of a shrivelled old research forumite begins to stir on a day like this . . . .


Is that red blood or purple??? Or is it BLUE?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Valanita said:


> Someone sneaked another purple vote in. *Strange the line, that shows the vote for purple, is blue, yet the red one is red.*


I wondered about that.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Valanita said:


> I hope the OP or someone *isn't rigging* these votes???????????


I wouldn't know how.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> this forum is sooooooooo sophisticated  colour coded polls rule
> 
> nooooooooooo i didnt cheat :nonod: im red camp .........sorry auntie :blush:
> 
> *can we d0 red cabbage next* cos it always is pink when i cook it lol,


No - because I am frightened of it.

Unless we add 'who is scared to taste it' among the options.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> purple is one vote a head , are my cats allowed to vote?


It depends . . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> nooooooooooooo its delicious and so very good for you , try it roasted , yum yum


Actually, it is okay roasted. Like parsnips.


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

Hilarious..ive been at work nearly all day wondering how the voting was going.
I see we are still winning
Can my g-pigs vote? they love beetroot..makes them have lovely purpley smiles.
Mind you..the next day they have red pee.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

No point in Orange Cat voting. He would vote Orange.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I love that poem, Valanita, I hope imli,e that when I'm old!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Look what I found on the bbc good food site 
cooked and pickled in vinegar), beetroot is a root vegetable with dark, purple skin and pink/purple flesh. It has also enjoyed something of a deserved comeback in recent years, its earthy, rich and sweet flavour and vibrant colour lends itself to a variety of both sweet and savoury dishes.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

For those interested in such things - anteaters can eat beetroot, though generally as a smoothie made of beetroot, tomato, meat, banana and spinach. They aren't very good at chewing, but are very good at slurping. 

Mr Snuffles and Fluffy are rather fond of chocolate milkshakes, claiming that the smoothies give rather alarming after effects. Fluffy also wasn't keen on pink fur - saying that people kept calling her Barbie-Pants, which she took offense too. And an offended anteater that has explosive pink pee is a truly scary thing.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Valanita said:


> But maybe I ought to practise a little now?
> So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised
> When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple.


I've been practicing for years


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

There are now an impressive 97 votes - about 95 more than I anticipated when this highly valid and important root vegetable survey was launched. I thank you all.

PURPLE has been confirmed as the colour most associated with the humble beetroot (note the very scientific way I did not claim anything was being definite - scientists have learned the hard way never to do that - not more than once, anyway).

PURPLE was streets ahead of red by several percents, thus proving everything I wanted to prove. I had intended to "close" the poll at 100 votes, because that makes for easy sums, but as  red couldn't win now even if it got all of the remaining votes (yeah - right - hahahahahahha), I shall declare it officially "closed" to save the red-faced party any further public humiliation and embarrassment.

This is for scientific purposes only so that the data can be analysed thoroughly. Please feel free to comment or to add votes to the poll, as I will be re-visiting frequently to rub my hands and snigger triumphantly.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Jonescat said:


> *For those interested in such things - anteaters can eat beetroot, though generally as a smoothie made of beetroot, tomato, meat, banana and spinach. They aren't very good at chewing, but are very good at slurping. *
> 
> Mr Snuffles and Fluffy are rather fond of chocolate milkshakes, claiming that the smoothies give rather alarming after effects. Fluffy also wasn't keen on pink fur - saying that people kept calling her Barbie-Pants, which she took offense too. And an offended anteater that has explosive pink pee is a truly scary thing.


I guess it makes a change from termites & ants.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Oh - sorry.

Forgot to stick my tongue out :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

lostbear said:


> There are now an impressive 97 votes - about 95 more than I anticipated when this highly valid and important root vegetable survey was launched. I thank you all.
> 
> PURPLE has been confirmed as the colour most associated with the humble beetroot (note the very scientific way I did not claim anything was being definite - scientists have learned the hard way never to do that - not more than once, anyway).
> 
> ...


Huh! I guess I could have sneakily re-joined with several different names & kept voting red, but that would have been very dishonest & not fair play, nor in the spirit this poll intended, so. Congratulations to all you people purple beet eaters, you won.

[youtube_browser]gEKR-mzJaNo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I voted red - pick up a beetroot (without the skin on it) and see what colour your fingers go.

Drop a lovely peeled beetroot on a pristine white table cloth - hmmm, what colour splodge does it make??

*RED!*

Just to add - purple is made from mixing red with blue.

Magenta, pink, and other variations are made by mixing red 
with white.

Therefore, even if purple wins the poll - beetroot is still red, as it couldnt be purple without being red first.

So there! :001_tongue: :w00t:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> I voted red - pick up a beetroot (without the skin on it) and see what colour your fingers go.
> 
> Drop a lovely peeled beetroot on a pristine white table cloth - hmmm, what colour splodge does it make??
> 
> ...


*Well said!!!!!*
*We know that*, but sadly the pollsters seem to like the colour purple best.


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

I couildnt sleep last night for wondering if the purpleists would win.
Up the purples:thumbup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

patterdalelass said:


> I couildnt sleep last night for wondering if the purpleists would win.
> Up the purples:thumbup:


Are you allowed to say that on an open forum?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I just got it on very good authority....

Oprah Winfrey votes...

The Color Purple.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> I voted red - pick up a beetroot (without the skin on it) and see what colour your fingers go.
> 
> Drop a lovely peeled beetroot on a pristine white table cloth - hmmm, what colour splodge does it make??
> 
> ...


Perhaps it was blue first.

Or perhaps is shedding the unwanted red stain as fast as it can, to intensify its purpleosity . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Valanita said:


> *Well said!!!!!*
> *We know that*, but sadly the pollsters seem to like the colour purple best.


The truth is not affected by preference - I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

patterdalelass said:


> I couildnt sleep last night for wondering if the purpleists would win.
> Up the purples:thumbup:


CLose your little eyeballs and enjoy some well-earned rest, little one.


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

lostbear said:


> CLose your little eyeballs and enjoy some well-earned rest, little one.


I would but i gotta work later.
I will wear my purple work t-shirt to celebrate our win.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

patterdalelass said:


> I would but i gotta work later.
> I will wear my purple work t-shirt to celebrate our win.


Just be careful when you eat your lunchtime salad. Don't want that purple shirt ruined with red beetroot stains, do you?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

The outer, unpeeled, is purple, but the inner is red. It also makes your poop red.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

koekemakranka said:


> The outer, unpeeled, is purple, but the inner is red. It also makes your poop red.


Agreed, but the question is what colour is beetroot (the substance or flesh), not A beetroot (the whole root).


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

When I buy them prepacked in the supermarket they sure look red to me, all over. I have never grown any, so have no idea what they look like when they are pulled from the soil, probably very muddy.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Valanita said:


> When I buy them prepacked in the supermarket they sure look red to me, all over. I have never grown any, so have no idea what they look like when they are pulled from the soil, probably very muddy.


Indeed, yes, muddy. And then, beneath the mud they are burgundy. Neither of these options were included in this very flawed, 'scientific' poll, though :nonod:

No wonder the results are so badly skewed in the wrong direction. It's almost as though 'they'* are trying to deliberately mislead us all...

_*insert shifty eyes here_


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Mulish said:


> Indeed, yes, muddy. And then, beneath the mud they are burgundy. Neither of these options were included in this very flawed, 'scientific' poll, though :nonod:
> 
> No wonder the results are so badly skewed in the wrong direction. It's almost as though 'they'* are trying to deliberately mislead us all...
> 
> _*insert shifty eyes here_


Heaven forbid, the poll was posted by my colour-blind colleague after extensive consultation with ant-eaters and no bias whatsoever towards any colour especially not purple. Well yes of course I pointed out that burgundy should have been included but it seems a junior secretary may have forwarded my letter on to the wine-tasters office erroneously.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Agreed, but the question is what colour is beetroot (the substance or flesh), not A beetroot (the whole root).


Bee troot, or not bee troot? Is that the question?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mulish said:


> Indeed, yes, muddy. And then, beneath the mud they are burgundy. Neither of these options were included in this very flawed, 'scientific' poll, though :nonod:
> 
> *No wonder the results are so badly skewed in the wrong direction.* It's almost as though 'they'* are trying to deliberately mislead us all...
> 
> _*insert shifty eyes here_


The truth has been revealed. I am sorry that you are too mean-natured and petty to accept it.

After all of the trouble that I went to to ensure that no beetroot were harmed in the course of this study. Have you any idea how long it took to get this past the ethics committee? (Well, not very long at all, actually, but that's not the point). This is jealousy pure and simple.

You are the Edison to my Tesla!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> Heaven forbid, the poll was posted by my colour-blind colleague after extensive consultation with ant-eaters and no bias whatsoever towards any colour especially not purple. Well yes of course I pointed out that burgundy should have been included but it seems a junior secretary may have forwarded my letter on to the wine-tasters office erroneously.


You are another Edison to my Tesla. I wish I had read further down after Mulish, and I could have included both of you in one spirited post!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Mulish! I thought I told you no sour grapes! We hold our beetroots up with dignity and accept that the majority are stupid. After all, just look at the governments we've had for the last umpty years!


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

lostbear said:


> Bee troot, or not bee troot? Is that the question?


De Troot is out dere!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

"Bee troot to yourself and tear yourself away from this thread," I tell myself.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Bee troot, or not bee troot? Is that the question?


No, it's not. Surely as the lead scientist in this study you should have a good grasp on exactly what the question is that you're trying to answer.



lostbear said:


> The truth has been revealed. I am sorry that you are too mean-natured and petty to accept it.
> 
> After all of the trouble that I went to to ensure that no beetroot were harmed in the course of this study. Have you any idea how long it took to get this past the ethics committee? (Well, not very long at all, actually, but that's not the point). This is jealousy pure and simple.
> 
> You are the Edison to my Tesla!


If by mean-natured and petty you actually mean enquiring and open of mind then yes, yes I am.

And If I'm Edison, that makes me your boss. Why are you wasting time on pet forums when you should be doing stuff with electricity? What am I paying you for?



lostbear said:


> You are another Edison to my Tesla. I wish I had read further down after Mulish, and I could have included both of you in one spirited post!


I think I can guess which spirits were involved in these posts, if you catch my drift (hint - boozey ones!)



ForeverHome said:


> Mulish! I thought I told you no sour grapes! We hold our beetroots up with dignity and accept that the majority are stupid. After all, just look at the governments we've had for the last umpty years!


I wish I could be as gracious in our undeserved defeat as you, Homey, but alas my over developed sense of morality will not let me. All it takes for evil to win is for good PFers to stand back and do nothing.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

It's all coming back to me ... I was a cadet ... the Code of Chivalry ...

To serve cod
To be loyal to McSweens and to my octopus
To observe the Mentoes in the Order
Which are:
Pro Fide for the Plate
Pro Utilitate Hominum for the Service of a nice waitress humming while she works
To have a Mars a day
To help myself to seconds
To eat all kinds of animals
To be polite and not burp when I do
And to beetroot full and just in all things.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> It's all coming back to me ... I was a cadet ... the Code of Chivalry ...
> 
> To serve cod
> To be loyal to McSweens and to my octopus
> ...


When we followed this nutritional maxim, we didn't have a national obesity problem That was because they gave enough nourishment for us to work, rest AND play.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

WOW!

An amazing 104 votes - and purple is still comfortably in the lead . . .


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

lostbear said:


> You are the Edison to my Tesla!


What has she stolen from you?



lostbear said:


> You are another Edison to my Tesla. I wish I had read further down after Mulish, and I could have included both of you in one spirited post!


Wot, like wot I done?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

red​RED * RED *
RED 
:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I went to my mum's for tea today and after watching me study the beetroot intently in its plastic box she asked if I'd like some with my salad!! I burst out laughing 

What have you done to us LB :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> I went to my mum's for tea today and after watching me study the beetroot intently in its plastic box she asked if I'd like some with my salad!! I burst out laughing
> 
> What have you done to us LB :lol:


can you please check your wee wee tomorrow and tell us what colour it is please.............im serious :blush:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> can you please check your wee wee tomorrow and tell us what colour it is please.............im serious :blush:


Haha I didn't have any, can't stand the stuff


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> red​RED * RED *
> RED
> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


I like you, Soggie, you speak a lot of sense


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

May I say rest in peace Anthony Wedgwood Benn, red to the core.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Beetroot comes in a range of mainly red, purple colours according to variety - but there's also a yellow one (I've grown it).


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Mulish said:


> I like you, Soggie, you speak a lot of sense


hahaha ,

ode to mulish ............

i thought you a tad foolish 

but really you are rather coolish  xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

what s going on purple is still just in the lead ????? not sure i ve ever said this before but

come on you reds​


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been think about this all morning and I've decided they are not red or purple they are Magenta :lol:


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I've been think about this all morning and I've decided they are not red or purple they are Magenta :lol:


Demand a fresh poll!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been thinking about this long and hard before replying and have come to the conclusion it depends - now if you have only ever bought them in a jar they are red but fresh they would be purple BUT and this is very important if they are anything like WHITE onions - which have a BROWN outer skin but are white on the inside and therefor classed as WHITE onions then I guess that makes beetroot RED so my vote goes for red - based on onion logic :yesnod:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> hahaha ,
> 
> ode to mulish ............
> 
> ...


Very laureate-ish. I'm impressed


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> I have been thinking about this long and hard before replying and have come to the conclusion it depends - now if you have only ever bought them in a jar they are red but fresh they would be purple BUT and this is very important if they are anything like WHITE onions - which have a BROWN outer skin but are white on the inside and therefor classed as WHITE onions then I guess that makes beetroot RED so my vote goes for red - based on onion logic :yesnod:


Alas, in this hominid-controlled world, onion logic carries no weight. Feel free to sob uncontrollably.

However, I am impressed with your deep thought processes, but your allium-related cogitation is fatally flawed. Although the juice of the humble beetroot, after cooking, has a reddish hue, the RAW beetroot is purple all the way through. And even if it wasn't . . . . meh (*shrugs shoulders and goes back to playing angry birds*)

Purple is still well ahead, even though the poll have now got MANY more votes


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Alas, in this hominid-controlled world, onion logic carries no weight. Feel free to sob uncontrollably.
> 
> However, I am impressed with your deep thought processes, but your allium-related cogitation is fatally flawed. Although the juice of the humble beetroot, after cooking, has a reddish hue, the RAW beetroot is purple all the way through. And even if it wasn't . . . . meh (*shrugs shoulders and goes back to playing angry birds*)
> 
> Purple is still well ahead, even though the poll have now got MANY more votes


My OH says that I am a northern monkey sometimes.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

50% of the votes


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

When beetroot is served in a salad without dressing; it's red from embarrassment.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my word. Idly browsing for a book to read in the bath my hand has fallen on "Jitterbug Perfume" by Tom Robbins. The first chapter has turned out to be all about the beetroot and indeed the whole book is shaping up to reveal its arcane secrets. People are having mystery beetroot left on their doorsteps.
It is being blamed for causing wars.

This can not be coincidence. I think it is a message from the other side (or another side if you prefer).


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

At my dinner party on Saturday, this very taxing question was raised (God knows how!) and the answers were split 50/50. Most curious.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

redroses2106 said:


> I have been thinking about this long and hard before replying and have come to the conclusion it depends - now if you have only ever bought them in a jar they are red but fresh they would be purple BUT and this is very important if they are anything like WHITE onions - which have a BROWN outer skin but are white on the inside and therefor classed as WHITE onions then I guess that makes beetroot RED so my vote goes for red - based on onion logic :yesnod:


Hmmmm, where does that leave apples?


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Satori said:


> Hmmmm, where does that leave apples?


In the tree?


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Satori said:


> Hmmmm, where does that leave apples?





davidc said:


> In the tree?


What he said ^^


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I know... resurrecting an argument however...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

If you eat too many carrots you can turn orange as well. People think you have jaundice.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

No need to apologise Goblin we knew this was true all along.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> No need to apologise Goblin we knew this was true all along.


Having just double checked which side I was arguing, I agree


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

ForeverHome said:


> Why does a forumite sound quite so much like a kind of ant?
> 
> It's beetroot-coloured which is a kind of red tending towards burgundy with overtones of deepness and a faint nose of sanguine renversement.
> 
> ...


Depends if blood is oxygenated, Blood with very little oxygen in it, looks purple in colour


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

btw I went for purple


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

PetloverJo said:


> Depends if blood is oxygenated, Blood with very little oxygen in it, looks purple in colour


Ah but as soon as it comes out of a vein into the open air and all over the sheets it becomes oxygenated and therefore ... red. Kind of similar in colour to beetroot, really.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Oxidises like rust. Cool. (Mixed with adipose-of which I have lots-it apparently looks like uncooked bolognaise when left in a field)

Did I show everyone my purple potatoes? Properly purple!


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> Oxidises like rust. Cool. (Mixed with adipose-of which I have lots-it apparently looks like uncooked bolognaise when left in a field)
> 
> Did I show everyone my purple potatoes? Properly purple!


I dunno, they look more indigo to me...


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Burgandy...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

looking at the poll, alot of people need to go to spec savers


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Mulish said:


> I dunno, they look more indigo to me...


Get away, you, you _thing_ you! They are purple and that's an end to it!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I must agree they look indigo to me as well.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Ooooh, I've had purple potatoes before. So weird when you put the mash onto a plate.

Wish they did them in different colours too.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Let's have poll about it :scared:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Think we've had enough of these ones.


----------

